# [SOLVED][LaTeX] Jak pisac po polsku

## Johnny_Bit

Jak w temacie, jak normalnie pisać w LaTeXu tak żeby normalnie wyświetlał w skompilowanych plikach polskie znaki, żeby zamiast chapter pisał rozdział itd...Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Wed Jan 10, 2007 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yaro

Ja korzystałem z tego: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403353-highlight-latex.html.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Ja korzystałem z tego: http://www.tug.org/tex-archive/info/lshort/polish/lshort2e.pdf

----------

## Johnny_Bit

dzięki

----------

## wodzik

odgrzeje troche temat, bo mam problem z magisterka kolezanki. 

mam taki plik: 

```
\documentclass[fleqn,oneside]{pmgr}

\usepackage{polski}

\usepackage{amsmath}

\usepackage{qpalatin}

\usepackage{enumerate}

\usepackage{amsthm}

\usepackage{amsfonts}

\usepackage{graphicx}

\usepackage{float}

\usepackage{qpxmath}

\begin{document}

 Pojęcie funkcji ukształtowało się na poczštku XIX wieku.

 Rozpatrywano wówczas funkcje, których dziedzina i zbiór wartości

 ograniczały się do zbi

\end{document}
```

i po zamianie na pdf zamiast pl literek sa krzaczki. i w sumie to watek mozna przeniesc chyba do ot, bo ma malo wspolnego z gentoo jako tako ;]

--------------EDIT-------------

pmgr to moj wlasny plik z klasa. mozna zamienic poczatek na: [code]\documentclass[fleqn,oneside]{book}

efekt ten sam ;]

----------

## dziadu

Może to wynikać z tego, że masz kodowanie w systemie ustawione na UTF-8 a LaTeX przetwarza tekst jako ISO8859-2.

Też tak miałem i rowiązanie było proste. Najpierw

```
emerge dev-tex/latex-unicode
```

a potem w nagłówku dajesz

```
\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\usepackage{polski}
```

Myśle, że powinno pomóc. U mnie działa.

----------

## wodzik

po skompilowaniu latex-unicode i dodaniu

```
 \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\usepackage{polski}
```

 dostaje taki error:

```
[PDFLaTeX] test.tex => test.pdf (pdflatex)

[PDFLaTeX] finished with exit status 1

./test.tex:13:Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:ęci not set up for use with LaTeX. Pojęci

./test.tex:13:Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined(inputenc) in inputencoding `utf8'. Pojęcie funkcji ukształ

./test.tex:13:Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined(inputenc) in inputencoding `utf8'. Pojęcie funkcji ukształtował

./test.tex:13:Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:ęna not set up for use with LaTeX. Pojęcie funkcji ukształtowało się na

./test.tex:13:Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined(inputenc) in inputencoding `utf8'. Pojęcie funkcji ukształtowało się na poczš

./test.tex:14:Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:ówcz not set up for use with LaTeX. Rozpatrywano wówcz

./test.tex:14:Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:óryc not set up for use with LaTeX. Rozpatrywano wówczas funkcje, któryc

./test.tex:14:Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:órwa not set up for use with LaTeX. ...czas funkcje, których dziedzina i zbiór wa

./test.tex:14:Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined(inputenc) in inputencoding `utf8'. ... funkcje, których dziedzina i zbiór wartoœ

./test.tex:15:Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined(inputenc) in inputencoding `utf8'. ograniczał

./test.tex:15:Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:ędo not set up for use with LaTeX. ograniczały się do

./test.tex:17: Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/sl' in size not available(Font) Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/it' tried instead on input line 17. Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/sl' in size not available(Font) Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/it' tried instead

[PDFLaTeX] 11 errors, 1 warning, 0 badboxes
```

i w ogóle nie robi pdfa. po zmianie na 

```
\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

\usepackage{polski}
```

 dostaje :

```
[PDFLaTeX] test.tex => test.pdf (pdflatex)

[PDFLaTeX] finished with exit status 1

./test.tex:14:Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined(inputenc) in inputencoding `latin2'. ... funkcje, których dziedzina i zbiór warto

./test.tex:17: Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/sl' in size not available(Font) Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/it' tried instead on input line 17. Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/sl' in size not available(Font) Font shape `OT4/qpl/m/it' tried instead

[PDFLaTeX] 1 error, 1 warning, 0 badboxes
```

----------

## dziadu

Może to wina Twojego składu (pmgr.cls). Spróbuj zamiast tego dać np.

```
\documentclass[10pt,a4paper]{article}
```

ewentualnie możesz też powalczyć tym

```
\usepackage[OT4]{fontenc}
```

A jeszcze jedno pytanie nasuwa mi się: W czym pisałeś tą pracę? W jakim programie i jak ten program zakodował plik na dysku.

Druga sprawa: Czy mógłbyś udostępnić (czy wolno wam) plik pmgr.cls. Bo wnioskuje, że studiujesz nan PAP i to jest wasz wewnętrzny skład prac.

Trzecia sprawa:

```
\usepackage{qpalatin}
```

To też chyba nie jest standardowe, więc może zakomentuj to i zobacz co z tego będzie.

----------

## wodzik

wlasnie nie wiem czy moge wystawic ten plik pmgr.cls, bo praca jest kolezanki. a wczesniej ona pracowala na windowsie (nie wiem na jakim programie), a ze sie posypal to korzysta z kompa na ktorym jest ubuntu i kile, ale kodowanie pliku nie ma chyba nic do rzeczy, bo w nowo utworzonym pliku na kile w moim gentoo z taka sama skladnia jest to samo.

----------

## rzabcio

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> wczesniej ona pracowala na windowsie (nie wiem na jakim programie)

 Windowsowa dystrybucja LaTeXa to MikTeX. Przeważnie.  :Wink: 

Z ciekawości zajrzałem do swoich nagłówków. Coś podobnego już robiliście jak widzę, ale może coś się przyda:

```
\usepackage{palatino}

% może być też times, charter, newcent

\usepackage[polish]{babel}

\usepackage[T1]{polski}

\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
```

[/code]

Polecam jeszcze wypróbowanie dokumentu extreport (nie jestem pewien, czy jest w MikTeXu.

----------

## wodzik

na razie doszedlem do tego, ze pozmienialem kodowanie w pracy i w pmgr.cls na iso. jednak krzaki dalej uparcie wystepuja po zrobieniu pdfa ;/probowalem juz chyba wszystkich kombinacji ;/

------------------EDIT---------

tyle meczenia, a wystaczylo dodac na poczatku pmgr.cls \usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

----------

## rzabcio

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> tyle meczenia, a wystaczylo dodac na poczatku pmgr.cls \usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

 No i też tak pisałem.  :Smile: 

Sam miałem swego czasu z tym problemy. Dopiero przy LaTeXie poznałem jak ważny jest system wprowadzania znaków. To może SOLVED?

----------

## wodzik

niestety watek nie jest moj wiec solved nie bedzie.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

solved będzie.

Ja osobiście używam

```
\usepackage[polish]{babel} %polski latex

   \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc} %utf8, duh

   \usepackage[T1]{fontenc} % "ę" działa dzięki temu
```

W scite edytuje z użyciem utf-8 cookie.

----------

## dkolkowski

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> solved będzie.
> 
> Ja osobiście używam
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Polecam taką preambułę jak już coś:

```

\documentclass[10pt,a4paper]{article}

% UTF-8

\usepackage{ucs}

\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}

% pl_PL + fajne czciąki

\usepackage[MeX]{polski}

\usepackage{ae,aecompl}

\begin{document}

ąśżźćńółę

\end{document}

```

----------

